# Nishiki Alien????



## evad nosam (Jun 11, 2016)

Hey all,

I was digging through my loft and found my old Nishiki Alien frame. Wondering if anyone else had one of these cool bikes?

I actually had two, the first was the chromoly version which everyone broke. My buddy still has that one and rides it all the time.

My second and current alien is the second version of the model with the big square tubes.

Ill get a pic as soon as I can for your viewing pleasure....


----------



## evad nosam (Jun 11, 2016)

So maybe I am the only person left owning one of these little gems...I promised pics. So for those not familiar with the Alien....enjoy


----------



## rideit (Jan 22, 2004)

Had the original red one, broke the chromo chain stay. They sent me a lime green aluminum one, rode it for a year or so until I bought a Klein Adroit. 
I had top shelf tastes...


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

My buddy has the same collection. Broken steel one, and an as yet unbroken aluminum frame that hangs on the wall. 

Get out and ride it! Cool color too, BTW.


----------



## evad nosam (Jun 11, 2016)

I too had the original white alien when released. The shop I worked at sold two steel aliens. The first one broke right away and was replaced. We thought the alignment was off on the second alien,which was mine. Nishiki sent me this aluminum alien as a replacement and never wanted the old frame back. My buddy owns it and rides it daily. I kept the aluminum version and stashed it away because we soon became a Bridgestone dealer and I started riding a MB-1.
This one gets ridin by the girlfriend on the bike path. She likes the color.


----------



## CObiker123 (Oct 13, 2014)

Build it out man! I remember buying a Nishiki Crossroad (?) and the LBS had and Alien and I just thought it was the coolest looking bike I had ever seen.


----------



## evad nosam (Jun 11, 2016)

Its actually spec'd out the almost same as the oem stock model, minus the peperoni style fork and zoom stem and bars.


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

Not a Nishiki, but my LBS has a mint Haro Extreme with elevated bolt on stays, full XT, Tange Switchblades and wheel reflectors. It looks like it was bought 30 years ago and stashed in a room. There's no wear on the chainrings and the tires are still furry. It's in for new tubes


----------



## BigEyePuna (Mar 8, 2021)

evad nosam said:


> So maybe I am the only person left owning one of these little gems...I promised pics. So for those not familiar with the Alien....enjoy


Just saw this post while looking for info on my old Nishiki. I bought one new sometime around 1992, if my memory serves me correctly. I left in in my parents' garage after college and it stayed with them for several years. Forgot about it in fact. I went overseas for 12+ years and when I finally came back to the US my Dad asked what I wanted to do with that old rotted out bike that had been sitting outside in the AZ sun all this time. I found an old bike parts place in Tucson that had the right size chain rings and I ordered the rest of the parts I needed through Amazon. That was in 2014. Now I have the bike with me here in Hawaii and still grab the Nishiki as my first choice over the other more modern bikes I have. Cool to see this post.


----------



## Miggy Mann (Mar 31, 2018)

Great looking bikes y'all, here's mines.
Don't think I'll go back to the spoke wheels for road riding but I'm sure I'll need them off-road.
Please do continue sharing nishiki pics.
Looking for a Cascade now.


----------

